# New rules for 2013



## GIBBS

What does everyone think about the new rules for 2013 in asa, ibo, nfaa, north ga circuit or any local club? It seems there are alot of changes this year, is it for the better or worse for the sport of archery?


----------



## watermedic

NFAA has no new rules yet for 2013.

ASA has made some decent changes.

I dont follow IBO.

The changes to the North Ga Circuit do not benefit the average archer.


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> NFAA has no new rules yet for 2013.
> 
> ASA has made some decent changes.
> 
> I dont follow IBO.
> 
> The changes to the North Ga Circuit do not benefit the average archer.



Who do they benefit? What changes do you not like that the NGA circuit made?


----------



## GIBBS

What does everyone think about the new speed limit and no 14s in ASA? Is it good or bad for the sport? I dont get to shoot many locals anymore but when i do its in the North Ga circuit. So what do u old guys think about the senior $ class and the super senior class, and the new unlimited hunter? So whats does everyone think about the new rules? I myself love the senior $ class.


----------



## BowanaLee

The ASA rules seem balanced and fair.  I always wondered when they'd raise the speed limit.
N Ga is a different matter. I ain't crazy about the seniors shooting 50 yds. Half them guys cant see the targets at 45 yds. 
Unless you've been 50-60 years old, you probably don't know where I'm coming from. Heck, I cant even use a lens anymore. 
Luckily I don't shoot there much. Now even less.


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> NFAA has no new rules yet for 2013.
> 
> ASA has made some decent changes.
> 
> I dont follow IBO.
> 
> The changes to the North Ga Circuit do not benefit the average archer.



Mr. Watermedic I thought that you would tell us who the new rules changes would benefit in the North Ga circuit. Come on i know you can talk to us


----------



## watermedic

Open A and above are required to shoot in the money classes according to their rules.

Look at the scores from this past weekend. 

Jay Moon won advanced open and Mitchell Irvin took 1st and 2nd in Known.

I sure as heck am not driving up there to hand my money to them. I would just mail it and save the gas!!


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> Open A and above are required to shoot in the money classes according to their rules.
> 
> Look at the scores from this past weekend.
> 
> Jay Moon won advanced open and Mitchell Irvin took 1st and 2nd in Known.
> 
> I sure as heck am not driving up there to hand my money to them. I would just mail it and save the gas!!



I think that was Barry Moon Jay Moon dad, i saw on the thread that Jay would not be shooting this year because of a fall and steps. Sounds to me like you dont want to shoot with good competion? I just turn 58 years old and i still want to shoot in the class with the young guys that way if i do shoot good i have done something.


----------



## watermedic

Let me know how that works out for ya!! 


The average archer will not shoot in a class where a Pro Shooter can shoot as many times as they want and turn in scores for the tournament. You guys just keep funding his travel expenses. I am sure that he appreciates it.


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> Let me know how that works out for ya!!
> 
> 
> The average archer will not shoot in a class where a Pro Shooter can shoot as many times as they want and turn in scores for the tournament. You guys just keep funding his travel expenses. I am sure that he appreciates it.



Oh i bet he is winning atleast a $150,000 a year shooting in the north ga circuit. I bet if you call the guys who make the rules up for the north ga circuit they will make you a class so you could go and win that way you can win without putting in the work it takes to win in a class with competion. Myself i want to shoot against who shoot good pro or not. I am 58 years old and i have never run from competion. You let me know how running works for you


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> Let me know how that works out for ya!!
> 
> 
> The average archer will not shoot in a class where a Pro Shooter can shoot as many times as they want and turn in scores for the tournament. You guys just keep funding his travel expenses. I am sure that he appreciates it.



I have a friend who runs a trophy shop if u want me to get a trophy for you?


----------



## watermedic

You asked for the opinion buddy!!

Dont like it dont ask.

We have a shoot next weekend you are more than welcome to join us. You like competition, come get you some!!

I have driven all over the state to shoot local shoots and I will pick and choose as I please. If I dont like the rules, I dont shoot there. 

If you dont like the criticism, dont ask for opinions!!!!




I said avg archer. Do you know what that means.


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> You asked for the opinion buddy!!
> 
> Dont like it dont ask.
> 
> We have a shoot next weekend you are more than welcome to join us. You like competition, come get you some!!
> 
> I have driven all over the state to shoot local shoots and I will pick and choose as I please. If I dont like the rules, I dont shoot there.
> 
> If you dont like the criticism, dont ask for opinions!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said avg archer. Do you know what that means.



Oh i see how this works, you want a half  blind old man with a bad back come to your shoot so you can brag to the world that you finally beat someone, please tell me there will be a party after we shoot? Yes sir i know what avg archer is. Since you want someone to COME GET SOME how about you put a team of 3 together and i will put me a team of 3 together and we will put alittle $ on this?


----------



## Toyrunner

GIBBS said:


> Oh i see how this works, you want a half  blind old man with a bad back come to your shoot so you can brag to the world that you finally beat someone, please tell me there will be a party after we shoot? Yes sir i know what avg archer is. Since you want someone to COME GET SOME how about you put a team of 3 together and i will put me a team of 3 together and we will put alittle $ on this?



Don't think anybody else that I know is going to agree to having one person (BTW a really good shot) shoot three times then turning those in for your 3 man (or score if you will) team... you know... N. GA 3D rules.


----------



## Toyrunner

So does the multi-score person walk around the course each time a score is posted, or shoot multi-arrows the first time around?  That would save wear and tear.


----------



## GIBBS

Toyrunner said:


> Don't think anybody else that I know is going to agree to having one person (BTW a really good shot) shoot three times then turning those in for your 3 man (or score if you will) team... you know... N. GA 3D rules.



I am talking about 3 men or woman vs. 3 men or woman. Not 1 person shooting 3 arrows. Yes i know some about the north ga rules


----------



## GIBBS

Toyrunner said:


> So does the multi-score person walk around the course each time a score is posted, or shoot multi-arrows the first time around?  That would save wear and tear.



To be honest i dont really know about the multi-score. I would think that someone would have to go around the course for every score.


----------



## idj3061

GIBBS said:


> I have a friend who runs a trophy shop if u want me to get a trophy for you?




North GA trophies cost $5 more this year. Can you get the north ga clubs any better of a deal, Mr. Gibbs ?


----------



## GIBBS

idj3061 said:


> North GA trophies cost $5 more this year. Can you get the north ga clubs any better of a deal, Mr. Gibbs ?



I did see that the north ga had went up on the trophy classes. I will do my best, if they want to pm me i will get the best price i can for any archery club.


----------



## watermedic

GIBBS said:


> To be honest i dont really know about the multi-score. I would think that someone would have to go around the course for every score.



To be honest, I dont think you know much at all!! 

You are just stirring the pot!!

Mr. I shoot against the best so it makes me better but I can't see and my back is broke so I won't travel 130 miles to shoot against someone because they will brag if they beat me. HAHAHAHA!!!

I have won and lost against a lot of people and only brag if I beat bowpilot.

My stance on this subject has been the same for a few years now and did not start this year.

Our shoot this weekend is just a fun shoot. Come if you want,  or dont. I will be there.


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> To be honest, I dont think you know much at all!!
> 
> You are just stirring the pot!!
> 
> Mr. I shoot against the best so it makes me better but I can't see and my back is broke so I won't travel 130 miles to shoot against someone because they will brag if they beat me. HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I have won and lost against a lot of people and only brag if I beat bowpilot.
> 
> My stance on this subject has been the same for a few years now and did not start this year.
> 
> Our shoot this weekend is just a fun shoot. Come if you want,  or dont. I will be there.



HAHA I am not stirring anything.I know more than you think JACK. Your stance on what? Running from competion? I bet you shoot against the best when you are forced to then you have something to fuss about.


----------



## watermedic

You really don't know do you?

I do see that the majority of your posts have been stirring the pot of some kind or another.

Just another internet commando whose sack shrinks when he logs off the internet!!!

See ya on the course!!! 

Dont be afraid to say hello!


----------



## blackout




----------



## oldgeez

i like the new super senior rules...i don't have to ruin my shoulder any further, trying to shoot the new senior speed limits...and i get to shoot the red stake; which is really great.  i thought jay fell and hurt his shoulder climbing out of his baby's playpen??  i haven't got a clue what he was doing in there???  he is a big guy...oh, and you guys play nice


----------



## watermedic

Geez you shouldn't have trouble anymore with the new bow!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*shoot*

LOL....This is good stuff..I do like the idea of a 3 man team.


----------



## watermedic

Been more lurking on this thread than anything else in a good while!!!


----------



## econ

Interesting conversation guys,black mt. has adjusted there rules  so that everyone has a class to shoot (25to50 yds.) for 10.00,not being forced to shoot In a money class, no matter what class u shoot at asa.unless he or she wants to. We only honor your first round score, if you pay for another round it is for fun ONLY!!!


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> You really don't know do you?
> 
> I do see that the majority of your posts have been stirring the pot of some kind or another.
> 
> Just another internet commando whose sack shrinks when he logs off the internet!!!
> 
> See ya on the course!!!
> 
> Dont be afraid to say hello!



I do know you that you know everything in the archery world if someone does not believe that just ask Mr. Watermedic he will tell you. I do not stirr anything i speak what i feel. I asure you there is nothing shrinking here. But i know yours did when i said something about putting alittle $ on the line with the 3 man or women teams. If you are scared just say it? Or grow something. Trust me i will come up and say hello and shake your had i dont want to every forget me. Please tell me you are not scared of a 3 man team deal with alittle $?


----------



## econ

With this being said, we are not in the north ga. Circuit any more!


----------



## watermedic

You must be from "Brokeback Mountain" there GIBBS!

Be careful what you ask for!

You might just get it!!


----------



## blackout




----------



## watermedic

Do you play a banjo GIBBS?


----------



## watermedic

How many teeth do you have left?!!!!


----------



## blackout




----------



## rockbrancharcher

Im still not sure who is for or against the na ga rules.plz tell me more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watermedic

Dont you think that you should have asked this question before you decided to follow them?


----------



## alligood729

blackout said:


>


----------



## KillZone

op2::


----------



## KillZone

How ya been CXL killer?


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> You must be from "Brokeback Mountain" there GIBBS!
> 
> Be careful what you ask for!
> 
> You might just get it!!



I am asking you to put your $ where ur mouth is JACK!


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> Do you play a banjo GIBBS?



Why do you want me to play a sad tune so you can eat cheese with your whinn?


----------



## watermedic

Been good killzone. How about you?

GIBBS, I have had a few guys call and ask how the team is put together. 

Like golf with handicaps? 

Pros and joes?

Post a pic of your teeth please. Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## KillZone

Been good just been waiting on the season to start.


----------



## watermedic

You may be out of your pay grade GIBBS...







Might have to shoot for your banjo!!


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> Been good killzone. How about you?
> 
> GIBBS, I have had a few guys call and ask how the team is put together.
> 
> Like golf with handicaps?
> 
> Pros and joes?
> 
> Post a pic of your teeth please. Inquiring minds want to know!!



Oh i promise my teeth are alot better to look at than your god alful face, you do know they make paper bags? I cleanf all 3 of my teeth today but I dont think 5gal of Ajax would clean the ugle off of your face. You tell me 3 man 4 man 5 man unknown known 3d indoor. You name the game.


----------



## watermedic

Haha!!

I have been told that I have a cute face...

You hurt my feelings GIBBS!!


----------



## watermedic

I doubt that you have 5 people that will stand with you GIBBS!!


----------



## watermedic

You havin fun yet?


----------



## watermedic

You should ask before your mouth writes a check that your tail can't cash!!!


----------



## hoyt44




----------



## BowanaLee

Why bring us into it with a team challenge. Y'all go heads up from the same stake. Post the results and smacktalk here afterwords.
Lets get ready to RUMBLE !


----------



## watermedic

OK. The wife says I have to go to bed and get my beauty sleep. 

We shall pic it up where we left off tomorrow GIBBS!!



Good Evening Sir!!!


----------



## blackout




----------



## hoyt44




----------



## bamaboy

Has anyone answered the original question that started this thread? Geez!!


----------



## idj3061

Dang, Blackout, you still have popcorn left??  Thought you might have run out by now, bro!!


----------



## rockbrancharcher

I DID 12/9/12. but did not get this much action.only a few replaied.thats why i went that way, but mine is not set in stone.


----------



## blackout

idj3061 said:


> Dang, Blackout, you still have popcorn left??  Thought you might have run out by now, bro!!



Went bought more for this bro! Got whole cabinet full now .


----------



## firefighter310

I will be game for some of this action!!! Indoors outdoors it don't make a darn to me. I guess some people claim they know everybody but also like hiding behind a name on a computer screen. But there are plenty of shoots out there for people to show up and shoot so they can't hide anymore behind the key board.


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> You should ask before your mouth writes a check that your tail can't cash!!!



I can cash any check my mouth writes JACK! TRUST ME


----------



## GIBBS

firefighter310 said:


> I will be game for some of this action!!! Indoors outdoors it don't make a darn to me. I guess some people claim they know everybody but also like hiding behind a name on a computer screen. But there are plenty of shoots out there for people to show up and shoot so they can't hide anymore behind the key board.



Some people like to run there mouths but when it comes time to put up they shut up and run.


----------



## MI360

watermedic said:


> I doubt that you have 5 people that will stand with you GIBBS!!



There mite not be 5 but there is 1. Mr. Gibbs you just pm me.


----------



## watermedic

MI, I reckon you would stand with him since he has been defending you.

GIBBS, I believe that there is a field tournament in Savannah that could work well for this.


----------



## GIBBS

MI360 said:


> There mite not be 5 but there is 1. Mr. Gibbs you just pm me.



Pm sent


----------



## watermedic

Who the heck is Jack?!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

Why do you need someone to fight your battles for you. Sounds like kids threatening. "My buddy can beat you." A heads up duel will prove the true winner. 
Pick a central spot. Lets take pics and then post the score cards. Best man wins !


----------



## watermedic

Lee,

He has a broke back and is blind according to him. And he is old!!

I wouldnt want to be accused of taking advantage of him.

Plus he keeps calling me Jack. My name is Chuck. Maybe he has some Alzheimers kicking in!


----------



## MathewsArcher

watermedic said:


> Open A and above are required to shoot in the money classes according to their rules.
> 
> Look at the scores from this past weekend.
> 
> Jay Moon won advanced open and Mitchell Irvin took 1st and 2nd in Known.
> 
> I sure as heck am not driving up there to hand my money to them. I would just mail it and save the gas!!




Well!!! let time I checked. The only reason we shoot local tournaments is to have fun and get some good practice for ASA. 

I go and I pay my $20.00 and I shoot the Money class.(No matter who is shooting in it or how many times they shoot.) 

And Watermedic, the new rules make perfect sence. If you shoot unknown money class your first round, you have to shoot known money class your second round. Mitchell came and shot 2 different days both known. It is perfectly legal. Everyone has the opportunity to do it just as he did. 

It's getting kindof old every time one of these crappots gets started, it has something to do with Mitchell beating everyone in known. 

If you don't want to shoot don't show up. I get whooped by a load of people all the time, but I don't come on here and complain about the rules. The rules have been made so deal with it. If you want to come and shoot for fun, sign up in the fun class. They don't make you sign up in the Advanced Open class, or the Known. 

If you don't want to shoot against Mitchell sign up in fun. 

And to me, a fun shoot only exist because people don't want to be serious and pay the money that comes with shooting and getting beat.

That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## watermedic

I will stay on the MI360 thing as long as he is a registered Professional archer shooting against amateur archers for money. He knows this I am sure. 


Now the North Ga. Circuit has made a rule that ensures this very thing takes place.

That does not promote the sport. At least Black Mountain realized that and dropped out of the Mitchell Irvin Circuit.

My comment was that I would not drive all the way up there to shoot because of the rules. Heck you have never drove down here to shoot a local shoot. So what is your point here?


----------



## tomski007

Rules is rules, either play or go away.


----------



## watermedic

#1 here is that the OP asked for opinions. I gave mine and then was jumped on for it. If you dont like it, so what!!

I dont care if I hurt your feelings or not and dang sure wont turn the other way if we meet on the course! I stand by what I have said.


----------



## 450yardbuck

I would like to give my opinion on the matter even though I don't shoot against Mitchell.  I have no problems with Mitchell winning every week in K50, he is the best shot around here.  But I do not think it is fair to get first and second in a money class against a bunch of amateurs.  Let someone else have a chance to get second.  This is not a SIMS course.  You can't shoot more than once in any other tournament and let both scores count.  I don't see a problem with someone shooting twice and counting both scores as long as it is in two different classes.  If this keeps up there will be no money to win in K50 because people will quit shooting it.  This is nothing personal against Mitchell its just my opinion on shooting twice in the same class and counting them.


----------



## MI360

watermedic said:


> I will stay on the MI360 thing as long as he is a registered Professional archer shooting against amateur archers for money. He knows this I am sure.
> 
> 
> Now the North Ga. Circuit has made a rule that ensures this very thing takes place.
> 
> That does not promote the sport. At least Black Mountain realized that and dropped out of the Mitchell Irvin Circuit.
> 
> My comment was that I would not drive all the way up there to shoot because of the rules. Heck you have never drove down here to shoot a local shoot. So what is your point here?



I love you chuck, its DA's like you that for years i have worked my butt off for. Just to show up and shoot my bow that way you will fuss and whinn. I love hearing you fuss and whinn. I hope you stay on my case I LOVE IT. Oh and you are welcome at the Mitchell Irvin circuit anytime, i will have your RED SOLO cup ready for you to cry in. Oh i promise i will always speak to you on the range on the line. I am going to walk up and shake your and look you in the eye.


----------



## GIBBS

bowanna said:


> Why do you need someone to fight your battles for you. Sounds like kids threatening. "My buddy can beat you." A heads up duel will prove the true winner.
> Pick a central spot. Lets take pics and then post the score cards. Best man wins !



Can we throw watermedic aparty if he wins?


----------



## GIBBS

Mr. Watermedic you talk about black mtn and the north ga circuit all are 99% north ga rules. So why are they so much better?


----------



## watermedic

Mitchell,

How about Sunday at Rock Branch? Maybe GIBBS can come along with you.

I would like you guys to shoot in the same group as me. Mitchell it is nothing personal, name another pro who does what you do and I will add him in. There isnt one. The three or four that I know shoot in the fun class when they shoot local tournaments.

I am glad that it makes you shoot better. I know that for ASA last year when you shot against equally talented competitors, you didnt fair near as well. Avg of $160 a tourney minus travel and lodging and entry fees. Entry fees alone were $125 a shoot.

Last weekend you made $150 and paid $40 to shoot. So you made better money at a local tournament than you averaged at a National event.

As for the DA remark. Learn to spell before making remarks that make yourself look stupid.


----------



## watermedic

Gibbs,

Black Mountain does not follow N Ga rules this year.

I figured that you would know that.


----------



## GIBBS

watermedic said:


> Gibbs,
> 
> Black Mountain does not follow N Ga rules this year.
> 
> I figured that you would know that.



Just look at the rules my friend.


----------



## watermedic

econ said:


> Interesting conversation guys,black mt. has adjusted there rules  so that everyone has a class to shoot (25to50 yds.) for 10.00,not being forced to shoot In a money class, no matter what class u shoot at asa.unless he or she wants to. We only honor your first round score, if you pay for another round it is for fun ONLY!!!



Maybe you need to look!


----------



## watermedic

econ said:


> With this being said, we are not in the north ga. Circuit any more!



This Too GIBBS!


----------



## MI360

watermedic said:


> Mitchell,
> 
> How about Sunday at Rock Branch? Maybe GIBBS can come along with you.
> 
> I would like you guys to shoot in the same group as me. Mitchell it is nothing personal, name another pro who does what you do and I will add him in. There isnt one. The three or four that I know shoot in the fun class when they shoot local tournaments.
> 
> I am glad that it makes you shoot better. I know that for ASA last year when you shot against equally talented competitors, you didnt fair near as well. Avg of $160 a tourney minus travel and lodging and entry fees. Entry fees alone were $125 a shoot.
> 
> Last weekend you made $150 and paid $40 to shoot. So you made better money at a local tournament than you averaged at a National event.
> 
> As for the DA remark. Learn to spell before making remarks that make yourself look stupid.



OMG Chuck i didnt know you where such a fan to keep up with how much i am winning. You are rite last year i didnt have a very good year but what $ i won, in national, was when i won the ASA shoot in Ga. I will say thats its not personal you hate my guts and i hate your gut so there is no love lost. You hate me because i shoot my bow well i hate you because of your mouth. Saturday i was going to shoot banks county and rockbranch on sunday. Can you shoot sunday? Oh on the(removed)-- with a big mouth.


----------



## watermedic

Guess you cant read either!! Read my post again. Sunday it is!!!


----------



## dgmeadows

OK, got a few minutes here to throw in on the original question.  

ASA rules - I am OK with ditching the 14s... I only shot at them in known distance when it seemed like a no-brainer...
Speed limit increase was inevitable, and am OK with it.  I am a 27.5" draw length, so not in the ultra short category that would really be affected if they go much higher.  However it appears to me that the ASA speed limit increase was used to make the N GA rules change a bit more difficult.

I have shot Open B in ASA the last couple years, and generally shot Open Trophy at local events.  I have voiced my opinions on the Open Trophy vs Open Money thing before, and won't rehash it in this thread, but to say some of us just don't care about shooting for money.  

(GIBBS, this is where you say I am scared of getting beat...)

Back to my point... Now, in N GA clubs, I cannot use my ASA Open B (45 yard max) set up to shoot Open Trophy anymore.  I either have to dial it down to 280 and shoot in a 40 yard class, or shoot in Open Money 50 yard class.  Of course I can shoot in Known Distance or Fun if I don't want to pay the extra.  
 I am saying that I don't really care for being forced to "drop down" or pay extra money and to shoot with the "money guys" in order to use my Open B rig. 

I will likely still go to some events that use the N Ga rules, and will just have to decide which class to participate in on that given day.  As the season progresses, who knows, I may get in a groove with my current bow and end up in the money, or top bragging rights in a non-money class.

No big deal, but you asked for opinions, so there you go.

Now, please find a way to say that I am whining and scared and running from the big dogs.  That never gets old.


----------



## watermedic

And you are very wrong I dont hate you. ASA and NFAA have rules specifically written against what you are doing. You are in the wrong. 

You could however contact your Pro Chairman to ask him if you would like.


----------



## alligood729

blackout said:


> Went bought more for this bro! Got whole cabinet full now .



He sent me some too......


----------



## MI360

watermedic said:


> Guess you cant read either!! Read my post again. Sunday it is!!!



Sorry i thought it saw sat. What time?


----------



## watermedic

I will let you know. Should be before lunch.


----------



## MI360

watermedic said:


> I will let you know. Should be before lunch.



Sounds good. Let me know


----------



## alligood729

dgmeadows said:


> OK, got a few minutes here to throw in on the original question.
> 
> ASA rules - I am OK with ditching the 14s... I only shot at them in known distance when it seemed like a no-brainer...
> Speed limit increase was inevitable, and am OK with it.  I am a 27.5" draw length, so not in the ultra short category that would really be affected if they go much higher.  However it appears to me that the ASA speed limit increase was used to make the N GA rules change a bit more difficult.
> 
> I have shot Open B in ASA the last couple years, and generally shot Open Trophy at local events.  I have voiced my opinions on the Open Trophy vs Open Money thing before, and won't rehash it in this thread, but to say some of us just don't care about shooting for money.
> 
> (GIBBS, this is where you say I am scared of getting beat...)
> 
> Back to my point... Now, in N GA clubs, I cannot use my ASA Open B (45 yard max) set up to shoot Open Trophy anymore.  I either have to dial it down to 280 and shoot in a 40 yard class, or shoot in Open Money 50 yard class.  Of course I can shoot in Known Distance or Fun if I don't want to pay the extra.
> I am saying that I don't really care for being forced to "drop down" or pay extra money and to shoot with the "money guys" in order to use my Open B rig.
> 
> I will likely still go to some events that use the N Ga rules, and will just have to decide which class to participate in on that given day.  As the season progresses, who knows, I may get in a groove with my current bow and end up in the money, or top bragging rights in a non-money class.
> 
> No big deal, but you asked for opinions, so there you go.
> 
> Now, please find a way to say that I am whining and scared and running from the big dogs.  That never gets old.



You're whining and scared, and running from the big dogs.....how's that?...

Opinions were asked for, opinions given. Not sure why the wolves were unleashed on Chucky boy, but I tend to agree with him. I know I can't beat Mitchell.. I, however have another choice, my advanced age puts me in the SR class if I want to shoot it....I'm waiting on a new bow to get here, when it does, I'm coming to NGa to visit Mr. Gibbs. I'd be happy to shoot with /against him......


----------



## dgmeadows

alligood729 said:


> You're whining and scared, and running from the big dogs.....how's that?...
> 
> Opinions were asked for, opinions given. Not sure why the wolves were unleashed on Chucky boy, but I tend to agree with him. I know I can't beat Mitchell.. I, however have another choice, my advanced age puts me in the SR class if I want to shoot it....I'm waiting on a new bow to get here, when it does, I'm coming to NGa to visit Mr. Gibbs. I'd be happy to shoot with /against him......



Thanks David... now I really feel like 3D season is back in !

For you guys going to Rock Branch on Sunday - I am planning to be out there after early Church with Maecy and one of her friends.  So keep it family friendly, please.


----------



## MI360

watermedic said:


> And you are very wrong I dont hate you. ASA and NFAA have rules specifically written against what you are doing. You are in the wrong.
> 
> You could however contact your Pro Chairman to ask him if you would like.



Chuck i called ASA and talk to Lorraine and ask what ASA rule i was breaking and they laughed. K50 is not a pro class, and what i found out from NFAA is any Tournament below state level a NFAA Pro must shoot in the $ class. So i am asking what rule i am breaking?


----------



## firefighter310

Gibbs, I think all the comments that are being made about certain people voicing their opinion are wrong and need to stop. You asked and a answer was givin. Just because I are apparently scared and have to get a pro shooter to team with u tells me that u are lower than an average archer. Talking about somebody that can't back up the crap they are talking! If u ain't scared well why don't u and your puppet show up at the field shoot and maybe just maybe somebody may have a red solo cup for u to cry in on the way home!! Unless u are one of those people who love to hide behind the keyboard and stir up crap that doesn't really matter anyways. And one more thing your puppet will have to shoot pro class and can't really help u.


----------



## watermedic

If you are a pro in one organization, you are a pro in all according to the rules. And Pro certification is required in each. That is in the ASA and NFAA rules. Maybe you should call Lorraine back and ask her that? But we both know what the answer is.

When you look the rules that your club has made, you are forcing amateur archers to shoot in "your" class. 

You guys took away amateur classes and are "forcing" people to shoot at a higher level which includes Professional archers.

"Open A, Semi-pro, K-50 and pro must shoot a money class"

Understand one thing here, I will shoot against you as will happen Sunday. I am a mediocre shooter at best. I am better than some and worse than a lot. I do know with the calls and PMs that I have received that other shooters feel the same as I do. 

I am just the voice delivering the message because I refuse to be intimidated regardless of the status or persona of the person/organization in question.


----------



## oldgeez

well, chuck, where do you want mitchell to shoot???  he's obeying the rules???  why does this "discussion" continue???  he's doing the only thing he can do...do you just want him to shoot the "fun" class???  by process of elimination, that's the only place left???


----------



## Jake Allen

For real?
Shooting two times in the same class, with the same stakes, targets, condition, and the same bow and able to count both scores?





450yardbuck said:


> I would like to give my opinion on the matter even though I don't shoot against Mitchell.  I have no problems with Mitchell winning every week in K50, he is the best shot around here.  But I do not think it is fair to get first and second in a money class against a bunch of amateurs.  Let someone else have a chance to get second.  This is not a SIMS course.  You can't shoot more than once in any other tournament and let both scores count.  I don't see a problem with someone shooting twice and counting both scores as long as it is in two different classes.  If this keeps up there will be no money to win in K50 because people will quit shooting it.  This is nothing personal against Mitchell its just my opinion on shooting twice in the same class and counting them.


----------



## dgmeadows

watermedic said:


> You guys took away amateur classes and are "forcing" people to shoot at a higher level which includes Professional archers.
> 
> "Open A, Semi-pro, K-50 and pro must shoot a money class"



And though they are not listed, Open B shooters must also shoot the Open Money class, or else deal with the hassle of dropping bow speed down to shoot the 40 yard Open Trophy class (at which point you will be called a sandbagger if you win), or just do the Fun class.

For Known shooters there is only one class, so again, by default, ASA K-45 shooters have to shoot the one known class with the K-50 shooters, or just do the shoot for fun class.  

Like someone else said, the host sets the rules, and if you want to play, you gotta follow their rules.  That's fine, but it is clear there was a desire to increase participation in the Money classes, which may just backfire and the host clubs may see a drop in participation, or a big jump in those shooting for fun.  Probably both.  Only time will tell.


----------



## BowanaLee

alligood729 said:


> You're whining and scared, and running from the big dogs.....how's that?...
> 
> Opinions were asked for, opinions given. Not sure why the wolves were unleashed on Chucky boy, but I tend to agree with him. I know I can't beat Mitchell.. I, however have another choice, my advanced age puts me in the SR class if I want to shoot it....I'm waiting on a new bow to get here, when it does, I'm coming to NGa to visit Mr. Gibbs. I'd be happy to shoot with /against him......



You shoot seniors in N ga and you'll be flinging em out to 50 yds. Neither you, me or Gibbs can see that far.


----------



## MI360

Jake Allen said:


> For real?
> Shooting two times in the same class, with the same stakes, targets, condition, and the same bow and able to count both scores?



Yes sir it was the same bow same arrows same targets same stakes but different days and it was known distance so yardage doesnt matter. By north ga rule i could do this. I was not the only shooter who had 2 scores posted so i didnt think it was a problem but i was the only 1 who shoot in the known class 2 times. I won 1st and 2nd, would it be a problem if someone won 1st in adv open and known?


----------



## watermedic

You know Geez, I am willing to bet that multiple people had input into the rule changes.

If I was one of the best shooters in the state, when the current rules passed, I would have celebrated. 

Watch how that works out up there. With the messages that I have received, not too good.

That is exactly why I try to see everything from others perspectives. When rules are introduced to us, we all try to think of every positive and negative aspect of it. That way voids are not created as seems to have happened.


----------



## MI360

watermedic said:


> If you are a pro in one organization, you are a pro in all according to the rules. And Pro certification is required in each. That is in the ASA and NFAA rules. Maybe you should call Lorraine back and ask her that? But we both know what the answer is.
> 
> When you look the rules that your club has made, you are forcing amateur archers to shoot in "your" class.
> 
> You guys took away amateur classes and are "forcing" people to shoot at a higher level which includes Professional archers.
> 
> "Open A, Semi-pro, K-50 and pro must shoot a money class"
> 
> Understand one thing here, I will shoot against you as will happen Sunday. I am a mediocre shooter at best. I am better than some and worse than a lot. I do know with the calls and PMs that I have received that other shooters feel the same as I do.
> 
> I am just the voice delivering the message because I refuse to be intimidated regardless of the status or persona of the person/organization in question.



You are rite if you are a pro in nfaa you are in asa. But you said i was breaking a rule so what rule am i breaking? Pro can shoot in the k50 class in asa. So what rule am i breaking in national or local competion?


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> You shoot seniors in N ga and you'll be flinging em out to 50 yds. Neither you, me or Gibbs can see that far.



What you talkin bout willis......


----------



## KenG

I have known Chuck for a while and have never seen him do anything to sully the sport. In fact quite the opposite. I've known him to help anyone he could. I think his point is that we travel a long way to support as many shoots as we can and enjoy the fellowship. It will ultimatley cause participation to drop. It's not much different than an accomplished shooter that continues to shoot bow novice. I dont believe anyone should be able to shoot the same class in one tournament. We already know he's good we just don't believe he should be gready!


----------



## KenG

Win or lose Sunday, Chuck, Todd and their regular crew are truly a benefit to the sport and great guys to shoot with. I'll be pulling for them. Go get em Chuck and crew!!!!!!!


----------



## firefighter310

Hey mi what class u gonna shoot if u shoot indoors?? Oh I forgot the pro class just like last time.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12

Hahahahahaha. Are yall serious???? Both scores count? Yep that's gotta help the sport to the fullest. Some stuff never makes sense. Chairman/pro... Making bank.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

bowanna said:


> You shoot seniors in N ga and you'll be flinging em out to 50 yds. Neither you, me or Gibbs can see that far.



If alligood has to shoot to 50, between the curve of the earth and the vertical challenge that he faces he might not be able to see the target anyway.  Hahahaha


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*shoot*

Dang MI looks like they are on you good ever thought about shooting open money class unknown? That might add a little comp.to the game for you.


----------



## Bowtech9957

No club member should shoot in any class against paying customers if its wasnt for them there would be no club


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

Bowtech9957 said:


> No club member should shoot in any class against paying customers if its wasnt for them there would be no club



And if wasn't for club members setting up and working a shoot " paying customers" would have no where to shoot


----------



## idj3061

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Dang MI looks like they are on you good ever thought about shooting open money class unknown? That might add a little comp.to the game for you.




Just a couple years ago before there was a Known class on NGA I remember seeing him shoot 20 or 30 up on a regular basis in Open Money.  Lots of  then too.


----------



## j.reagan

Bowtech9957 said:


> No club member should shoot in any class against paying customers if_ its wasnt for them there would be no club_



_*WRONG*_, if it wasn't for the CLUB MEMBERS (the ones that set up the shoots) y'all wouldn't have anywhere to shoot. Why should they that help set up not get to compete??? If they put in the effort why can't they reap some reward???


----------



## econ

Dangit boys Yal been busy, here's the thing. Black mt is an Asa club & we try to incorporate all rules,classes & target changes we can. On the other hand try to accommodate all of the other archers,as you can see is almost impossible. Personally I don't care for the new speeds at Asa or locally, I'm keeping my junk @280, I also disagree with range finders on any 3-d courses including Asa,my opinion only! Seems like the range finders has caused a lot of stink over the past few years. On the other hand maybe we all can call mike Terrell and see if he would let us shoot 2 times in newberry,or buy about 10 mulligans lol!!


----------



## alligood729

B Kirkpatrick said:


> If alligood has to shoot to 50, between the curve of the earth and the vertical challenge that he faces he might not be able to see the target anyway.  Hahahaha



Do what???? I'm glad you wear a cap when you shoot, otherwise the glare off the white melon would blind everybody.....


----------



## econ

Black mt members can't enter in the bow giveaway,for paying archers only.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*shoot*



idj3061 said:


> Just a couple years ago before there was a Known class on NGA I remember seeing him shoot 20 or 30 up on a regular basis in Open Money.  Lots of  then too.



Happens a lot down here depending on the course and very few are easy just giving a suggestion l would have no problem with you taking my money because you will have to work for it..But anyway I'm sure y'all will work it out..l don't really know MI but if he shoots 30up regularly l would consider ASA Pro Class he could win some real money.Good luck to the NGC.


----------



## KillZone

My thoughts on this, hopefully not offending anyone. I'm just an average shooter I have good days and bad days. I don't really care who I shoot against because the better the company the better I shoot,  so it seams. I've shot against some of the best shooters and got close. But to be totally honest with my thoughts if one shoots in open A or better and the club doesn't have that class you should have to shoot open money not drop down to a lower class. To me this seams to be the better way to go.


----------



## blackout




----------



## firefighter310

The clubs host shoots to bring shooters in. The more that comes the more money is made. People can say what they want about other people but why shoot twice at the same shoot? Think about it?


----------



## MathewsArcher

Do you guys know how rediculous this whole thing is. 

It's actually pretty funny. 

I have been waiting for something to get stirred up on here for months now. (It's been kindof boring).

Keep it going, LOL.


----------



## watermedic

2000 views in three days should be a record!


----------



## alligood729

MathewsArcher said:


> Do you guys know how rediculous this whole thing is.
> 
> It's actually pretty funny.
> 
> I have been waiting for something to get stirred up on here for months now. (It's been kindof boring).
> 
> Keep it going, LOL.



I'm thinking that blackout guy should be so full of popcorn now,  he could poot dust.....


----------



## Monster02

Asa is a joke!! Sorry but any known class is not 3d!! You should just put a dot on the 12 ring!! And what's funny is people bragging they won a known class you should have u know the yardage!!


----------



## Bowtech9957

wasn't trying to make anyone mad it was my opinion but there is alot of places to shoot with less drama than ngc


----------



## firefighter310

So I guess since known yardage classes are a joke well what about target rounds that are known distance too? Indoors, field, 900 rounds are all known so that statement is not correct. And I guess in a perfect archery world we would all shoot Mathews too huh?


----------



## hound dog

Monster02 said:


> Asa is a joke!! Sorry but any known class is not 3d!! You should just put a dot on the 12 ring!! And what's funny is people bragging they won a known class you should have u know the yardage!!



WOW thats a good way to support archery.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

alligood729 said:


> Do what???? I'm glad you wear a cap when you shoot, otherwise the glare off the white melon would blind everybody.....



Actually it's on the last page in the rule book. They said it was unfair to everyone around me because of the blinding glare


----------



## Monster02

Guess I'm just old school!!


----------



## alligood729

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Actually it's on the last page in the rule book. They said it was unfair to everyone around me because of the blinding glare


----------



## watermedic

Dang, you mean I have to wear a hat??

That was the only advantage that I had!!


----------



## watermedic

We are headed out at 9 in the morning. Should be at Rock Branch before 11.


----------



## alligood729

Monster02 said:


> Asa is a joke!! Sorry but any known class is not 3d!! You should just put a dot on the 12 ring!! And what's funny is people bragging they won a known class you should have u know the yardage!!



That's about the most useless post on this whole thread. The known classes have pulled in a ton of shooters since they were started. I thought it was all about the fun and fellowship anyway? Well, for me it is....I guess I should give back the money and plaque I won in Augusta several years ago at my first ever ASA. Since it was Novice and all known, it really don't count, does it?? Some folks have a genuinely hard time estimating yardage, yet they get to come out and have a good time just shooting. What's wrong with that? You still have to make a good shot regardless if the yardage is known or not. Some of us just can't quite get that 12 ring at 47 yards every single time. Guess I just have to practice some more.....


----------



## alligood729

watermedic said:


> Dang, you mean I have to wear a hat??
> 
> That was the only advantage that I had!!




It looks better than the pony tail.....although, I admire what you did that for!! Very admirable cause!!!


----------



## ScarletArrows

wait am I following this right? ...since when could you double enter in the same tournament and shoot the same course twice for score AND have BOTH scores count in the same class. I could see letting a guy shoot unknown... then known. but... Seriously, that is kinda messed up letting a pro take amature money like that.--If I am following this correctly.--


----------



## Toyrunner

SA... Them's North Georgia 3D rules!


----------



## ScarletArrows

I thought rules where supposed to keep things fair.......for all competitors.


----------



## rjseniorpro

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the entertainment. I have enjoyed reading all the post, very interesting. Keep it a family sport and have fun. See everyone in Florida at the first ASA...just remember we have a spot for all of you in the senior pro when you reach 50...we have a lot of fun and I believe the challenge will be there for you. Shoot for fun and enjoy our great sport, I have for 35 years on touring all over this great Country....


----------



## KODIAK 69

north ga circuit......  WOW  ....whats left of it!!!!!!   i bet next year there will be even fewer clubs in it...   so much for doing what is best for the sport... this used to be a family sport. now its a family feud


----------



## BlackArcher

WoW!!  3 pages (MS) Mud Slinging or VA (Verbal  Asz-Salt) assaults
Now the rules Please address.. These got ya'll all Salty?  So salty a call out for an archery beatdown... 
Hey you know How I like to do it  I lke a good beatdown.. Which makes you wanna practice all week and come back for more
"The beat down shall commence and initiated..."  Yall know how it goes...(yes I still talk crap)
Funny thing I was just about to quit archery.  Just when I thought I was out Ya'll dragged me back in.  
Thanks in part to nemisis Michael Cain.. I guess I will stick around for a while.  
Furthermore I am really not inclined to talk any smack.. At least Not until I get some skill back....
You know the whole broad side of the barn thing... 
but I know one thing I am not going to be last even if there is only one person in the class I shoot...     

GOTCHA..  I ALWAYS TALK SMACK WIN OR LOOSE.. and you should too..

So Yes I am hijacking this thread and making it about ME..
Why? You ask?  I am glad you asked..

BECAUSE NO ONE HAS ADDRESSED THE QUESTIONS AND MY EYES CAN BARELY OPEN WITH ALL THE MUD...  
PS. I am allways up for a friendly beatdown...  Spanka 2013


----------



## oldgeez

:spanka lives!!!!!!!!, but will he be back in 2013...oh, and speaking of mc, i wonder if he is going to shoot the gaa state championship, where you gotta use little arrows with no 11's to bail you out????


----------



## BUCK 77

I do have one question about known classess. How do you have just have one class for all those shooters? Thats kinda like having one class for unknown. I figured K50 would be added along with K45 to split those guys up a bit. K45 was the biggest class in every club I visited last year. Just askin how is it fair for a guy coming in to the sport, who doesn't have clue about judging (or time), and has to start against the best right off the bat?


----------



## dgmeadows

BUCK 77 said:


> I do have one question about known classess. How do you have just have one class for all those shooters? Thats kinda like having one class for unknown. I figured K50 would be added along with K45 to split those guys up a bit. K45 was the biggest class in every club I visited last year. Just askin how is it fair for a guy coming in to the sport, who doesn't have clue about judging (or time), and has to start against the best right off the bat?



Well, that's a very reasonable and logical question.  

Apparently those in charge of the North GA circuit  were more concerned with increasing the participation in the money classes than providing opportunities for those starting out or working their way up in the "open equipment" categories.


----------



## JC280

dgmeadows said:


> Well, that's a very reasonable and logical question.
> 
> Apparently those in charge of the North GA circuit  were more concerned with increasing the participation in the money classes than providing opportunities for those starting out or working their way up in the "open equipment" categories.



I vote we put everyone in the same class and just give participation trophies to everyone. That way everyone is a winner and no one gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## dgmeadows

JC280 said:


> I vote we put everyone in the same class and just give participation trophies to everyone. That way everyone is a winner and no one gets their feelings hurt.



It has nothing to.do.with feelings or trophies.  The point is to provide folks an opportunity to participate at a level that will encourage them to keep coming back and improving, not discourage them.  Personally, I am fine shooting for fun,  and I may throw my money in the hat once I am confident in my new bow, but the guy I quoted made a valid point.  NGC can consider his point or ignore it.  Their call.


----------



## BowanaLee

I agree Mr meadows.


----------



## JC280

I've put together a set revised rules for 2013 based off all the constructive criticism we have received from our fellow archers. At some point in the next week or so all the clubs from NGA will be meeting to discuss the proposed changes. I will post them if they are approved by all the cubs. I can tell you that NGA will not be adding any classes.


----------



## watermedic

At least that is a start!


----------



## BUCK 77

JC280 said:


> I vote we put everyone in the same class and just give participation trophies to everyone. That way everyone is a winner and no one gets their feelings hurt.



That would just great!! I am very sensative.


----------



## JC280

BUCK 77 said:


> That would just great!! I am very sensative.



ME TOO! I shoot so little these days so that's what it would take for me to win anything.


----------



## BUCK 77

JC280 said:


> ME TOO! I shoot so little these days so that's what it would take for me to win anything.



Ha ha yeah me too. Glad to hear you are listening to your archers


----------



## BUCK 77

JC280 said:


> ME TOO! I shoot so little these days so that's what it would take for me to win anything.



Ha ha yeah me too. Glad to hear you are listening to your archers


----------



## BowanaLee

watermedic said:


> At least that is a start!


----------



## t8ter

Easiest way to make everyone happy is just go by ASA classes.Most everyone shoots the AsA tourneys anyways.


----------



## econ

T8ter you are the man, only thing is its hard to have all the same classes as Asa, with only 80 to 100 shooters, We try to choose the most popular classes, plus have a trophy class for most every one to shoot in, not forcing any archer to shoot money classes & keep entry fees at 10.00 (blk mt)


----------



## KODIAK 69

i heard that the courses they sell after the ASA tournys almost doubled in price this year. maybe that is why NGA circuit finally went up a little on the fees.$6500. plus the inserts is ALOT of money ..


----------



## oldgeez

i gotta agree with the bowanna, dg and the buck!!  that k45 class is almost a necessity, if you can't judge yardage (like me) and don't want to get drilled every week by the best shooters in the city.  the advanced open is there for the best unknown distance shooters, but there 's huge hole for the known shooters.  the k45 is a huge class..pay money, get your sheet out and pay.  no plaques, no pain, no extra stake..just another page in the sign up book.  why won't the nga add another class???  am i missing something here.  saying no more classes kaboshes any hope???   i might even jump in there..it sounds like it custom made for old infirmed guys that can't pull the heavy poundage, required, if you have trouble with yardage


----------



## watermedic

Johnny, I guess that it would take too much effort to add a stake on the range and a page in the book for the scores.

That is a pretty lame excuse as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JC280

watermedic said:


> Johnny, I guess that it would take too much effort to add a stake on the range and a page in the book for the scores.
> 
> That is a pretty lame excuse as far as I'm concerned.



Some of you will never be happy. No matter what we change you will still - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. Maybe you guys should stick with the GBAA shoots that way there is a class for everyone and you're sure to be a winner. Odds are in your favor when only 30 people show up anyway.

Like I stated earlier. We have put together a revised set of rules for 2013. The clubs will be meeting on them ASAP. It is our hope to have them in place by the February NGA shoot. If the changes are approved I will post the new rules. Why keep up the smart - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - remarks? You're beating a dead horse. Focus on archery in your area and we're focusing on archery in our area.


----------



## BUCK 77

JC280 said:


> Some of you will never be happy. No matter what we change you will still - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. Maybe you guys should stick with the GBAA shoots that way there is a class for everyone and you're sure to be a winner. Odds are in your favor when only 30 people show up anyway.
> 
> Like I stated earlier. We have put together a revised set of rules for 2013. The clubs will be meeting on them ASAP. It is our hope to have them in place by the February NGA shoot. If the changes are approved I will post the new rules. Why keep up the smart - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - remarks? You're beating a dead horse. Focus on archery in your area and we're focusing on archery in our area.



I think he was referring to your remark "THERE WILL BE NO CLASSES ADDED". Keep an open mind. K45 has over a 100 people at some ASA events and K50 has 20 but somehow NGA doesn't offer a K45. Just a a suggestion, k45 trophy class, K50 money class, that would help your clubs from having so many in the fun class.


----------



## watermedic

It doesnt matter BUCK. He is another internet commando. 

The issue is that they didnt ask for member input before they made changes and are now having to back up and punt. Poor management is the culprit here. 


JC I travel all over the state and shoot as do a good many of my friends. Heck, my regular crowd made up almost 20% of the shooters last weekend at Rock Branch. 

The rules that are used for GBAA have been around a while. I didn't write them, but we do take input for changes which are then proposed and voted on. Not just look at each other and say "sounds good to me" and stamp it official.


Hey JC, I have and idea!! Next time you see me in person, repeat the remark that was nixed out by the mods and see how that works out for you!!

It will be fun!


----------



## JC280

We're trying to keep an open mind. It gets a little difficult at times when there are nothing but attacks against the NGA rotation, its clubs and in most cases singling out certain people. How is this supposed to make us want to change things? You as well as I know this puts you on the defense and nothing positive happens. 

I apologize for being a smarty pants myself. It just comes out some times.


----------



## JC280

watermedic said:


> Hey JC, I have and idea!! Next time you see me in person, repeat the remark that was nixed out by the mods and see how that works out for you!!
> 
> It will be fun!




Talk about internet commando. See you at the GBAA State 3D!


----------



## lightsspeed

You need to leave the GBAA out of this you NGA boy's never come to the GBAA 3D shoots because of the long shots they take at unknown yardage and as a matter of fact you don't even show up to the known yardage Field and Target events either because of the distances. You are correct when you say the classes are smaller in the GBAA but that is because of archers like you and others who are afraid to step out of your comfort zone and shot something a little harder. People shot GBAA because it is a much bigger challenge than most forms of archery today. The GBAA requires you to be a complete Archer shooting in Indoor, 3D, Target and Field events to qualify for their shooter of the year. So when you say that the "Odds are in your favor when only 30 people show up anyway" for a GBAA class you should be thinking why are the classes so small is it because of people like me who want take up the challenge of shooting more than one discipline of archery or maybe it's the distance of the unknown targets or the distance to the known targets. But as Archers in Georgia we should be supporting every Association that offers Archery to us. At least that is how I see it.


----------



## JC280

KODIAK 69 said:


> i heard that the courses they sell after the ASA tournys almost doubled in price this year. maybe that is why NGA circuit finally went up a little on the fees.$6500. plus the inserts is ALOT of money ..



As everyone one is aware the cost of everything has gone up. There have been no entry fee increases in a really long time. NGA's entry fees are the same as almost all clubs in the Metro area.


----------



## BUCK 77

JC280 said:


> We're trying to keep an open mind. It gets a little difficult at times when there are nothing but attacks against the NGA rotation, its clubs and in most cases singling out certain people. How is this supposed to make us want to change things? You as well as I know this puts you on the defense and nothing positive happens.
> 
> I apologize for being a smarty pants myself. It just comes out some times.



No problem, I understand completely. But when rules are altered and people don't feel there is a place they can be competive, thats when the ugly comes out of people or they just drift away from the sport. Not good for anyone. I know you guys will figure things out. I am going to do a poll for k45 trophy and k50 money just for my curiosity (no disrespect to you guys). I just don't think the money means as much as some guys think.


----------



## JC280

lightsspeed said:


> You need to leave the GBAA out of this you NGA boy's never come to the GBAA 3D shoots because of the long shots they take at unknown yardage and as a matter of fact you don't even show up to the known yardage Field and Target events either because of the distances. You are correct when you say the classes are smaller in the GBAA but that is because of archers like you and others who are afraid to step out of your comfort zone and shot something a little harder. People shot GBAA because it is a much bigger challenge than most forms of archery today. The GBAA requires you to be a complete Archer shooting in Indoor, 3D, Target and Field events to qualify for their shooter of the year. So when you say that the "Odds are in your favor when only 30 people show up anyway" for a GBAA class you should be thinking why are the classes so small is it because of people like me who want take up the challenge of shooting more than one discipline of archery or maybe it's the distance of the unknown targets or the distance to the known targets. But as Archers in Georgia we should be supporting every Association that offers Archery to us. At least that is how I see it.




Ok? Just so you know we Gainesville Archery Club are proudly hosting the GBAA State 3D. It's going to be a good shoot and we hope that we have a good turn out. None of us are helping any organization by continuing down the road we are on now.


----------



## JC280

BUCK 77 said:


> No problem, I understand completely. But when rules are altered and people don't feel there is a place they can be competive, thats when the ugly comes out of people or they just drift away from the sport. Not good for anyone. I know you guys will figure things out. I am going to do a poll for k45 trophy and k50 money just for my curiosity (no disrespect to you guys). I just don't think the money means as much as some guys think.




Please do. I'm curious about the results as well.

JC


----------



## watermedic

Be glad to see you JC! I would like to see if your mouth works as well in person as your fingers do on the keyboard!

What you need to understand is that I am seeing a wrong that needs to be righted as far as I am concerned. There are channels to follow when changing rules that prevent this type of thing from happening.

You saying for me to worry about archery in my part of the state isnt it. I receive comments from archers all of the time regarding different issues.


----------



## BlakeB

What I miss?


----------



## lightsspeed

JC280 said:


> Ok? Just so you know we Gainesville Archery Club are proudly hosting the GBAA State 3D. It's going to be a good shoot and we hope that we have a good turn out. None of us are helping any organization by continuing down the road we are on now.



I hope some of you show up this time. Do you think any of you will take the trip to Augusta to continue that support for the GBAA at the Spring 3D Event or Savannah for the Field Event? I doubt it....


----------



## BowanaLee

JC280 said:


> Ok? Just so you know we Gainesville Archery Club are proudly hosting the GBAA State 3D. It's going to be a good shoot and we hope that we have a good turn out. None of us are helping any organization by continuing down the road we are on now.



Thats great news and a good reason to shoot there more often. 

Just think of all the people you'll make happy by adding the white stake then assigning K45, openB/trophy, seniors money to it.  
Doesn't that make you feel all warm inside.


----------



## JC280

bowanna said:


> Thats great news and a good reason to shoot there more often.
> 
> Just think of all the people you'll make happy by adding the white stake then assigning K45, openB/trophy, seniors money to it.
> Doesn't that make you feel all warm inside.



Yes it does! Hugs and kisses bowanna...


----------



## tomski007

This whole thread has turned into a bucket of slop.

SHOW UP, SIGN UP, SHOOT EM UP.

HAVE FUN.


----------



## oldgeez

this thread is just like congress...republicans saying "no" and fighting anything the dem's propose, just because of past feelings.  discussion leads to understanding...i guess sometimes some folks start getting personal, and that's when the discussion turns into a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - contest!!  all we want is a shot of maybe getting a k45 class??  the poll will tell...there will probably still be some bias in the voting, but it would be a good yard stick.  heck, you won't even have to add another stake. they can shoot from the same stake as the k50 shooters.


----------



## bowhunting strick

*Rules for 2013*

Gentlemen the ignorance and arrogance never ceases to amaze me. Who is the best shot, which organization is the best, how many classes do we need, how many stakes are needed, what pro needs to shoot pro because of rules in one organization differ from another organization and on and on. When does this maddness stop. We say we want to promote the sport but yet in hindsight we are directly, killing it ourselves. Think about this who wants to get involved when they read all this arguing going on here on this computer. I do not understand how we think we are promoting the sport when we constantly bicker among ourselves. Attacking individuals, archery associations, rules and everything else. Really, are we truly ambassadoors to the sport? Guys lets look in the mirror and see if we like what we see. Shall we!      STRICK


----------



## dubblebubble

Just like i posted last year when all of this same kind of mess was going on, Archery folks can be some of the best folks you would ever meet, but they can also be some of the biggest cry babies you've ever seen. Quit all the crying and shoot!!!!


----------

